# Rabbit nibbles.



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The first time I went to my friends house and met her rabbit, Dusty (her rabbit) kept smelling and nibbling on my fingers. Not biting, just a little nibble here and there. My friend said Dusty has always ignores her other friends. Never nibbles or climbs into their laps like she did mine. (She tried to climb up my side)
So what did these nibbles mean? 

I can't wait to get a rabbit! My mom says I can't get one until a few years, I think she hopes I will forget about it and not want one. But I know I will get that bunny! :twisted: haha :jk: well I sure hope to get one soon, I have been doing a lot of research, and I have everything planned out. Lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nibbles are grooming.

Rabbits are hard work, they require a lot more space than petstore cages (most breeds are too big to even stand up on their haunches in them), and they can get pretty smelly since they have scent glands near their tails. They're also somewhat more reserved, being a "prey" animal.

HOWEVER, They can be litter trained, and a lot of them are capable of being affectionate with people, that depends mostly on how they're raised.

I have a large New Zealand white buck, a New Zealand and Silver Fox cross doe, a Polish doe, and a Lionhead buck. My personal favorites are the larger breeds (the New Zealands reach about 10-12 lbs), they're -generally- (not always) calmer than the smaller breeds.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I know they can be litter trained. I am going to be slowing down on getting any more Bettas so I will have time for a rabbit, I know that they need a lot of time out of their cage, I'm going to get one of those big dog pens to let him/her in there to run around while I am reading a book or doing homework so I can still keep an eye on him/her. I also will be sitting with him/her in the bathroom to get him or her used to me and people. I have started doing more research on their food lately. 
I do have one question though, what should their cage be like? My friend said they like high spaces so they can look around. But I need more opinions.
Thanks!!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Personally, I like not having cages for rabbits. Just give them a bunny proofed room and they will be happy! Or it your can't, section off part of a room will a dog pen for it. Get the largest one you can get.

My personal favorite type of rabbits are Netherlands Dwarfs and Polish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> Personally, I like not having cages for rabbits. Just give them a bunny proofed room and they will be happy! Or it your can't, section off part of a room will a dog pen for it. Get the largest one you can get.
> 
> My personal favorite type of rabbits are Netherlands Dwarfs and Polish.


+1 on free-range bunny, a lot of people do that now, and I'd like to have a couple of ours run the house when we move.

Our Polish is so sweet, and little, and cute. lol

One of my favorite breeds is the English lop, they're about 10lbs, but they're so CUDDLY! the buck I had would take naps on the bed with me, and our doe would do everything she could to love on my fiance. They were such sweethearts.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't have a bunny proof room because we are a family of 5+a 2 year old. It gets to expensive to have an extra room.
I can't have a section of the room for him/her because my cat comes in all day and I don't completely trust that he will leave him/her alone.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

a lot of the people who bun-proof a room, use their bedroom, so they can keep an eye on the bunny.

It would still need to be rabbit proofed even if you let them out for a couple of hours a day, it only takes 1 minute of you not looking at them for them to get into trouble, they're worse than toddlers lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, I know. I just worry it will be hard because do to wires from heaters, filters, lights for the hood, that's a lot of bunny proofing to do.lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we used the twist ties off of the bags for bred to keep our wiring up and out of the way, our polish and late dutch would sleep under our 55 gal tank.


----------

